# OS X Yosemite and Canon EOS Utility and DPP



## pgsdeepak (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello-
I upgraded my OS to OS X Yosemite and my DPP 4 and EOS utility 3 are not working after that. It says "Cannot be used with this version of OS"
Anyone know a work around for this? Thanks


----------



## philmoz (Oct 20, 2014)

You need the latest versions of both.
Download here - http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware

Both work fine for me.

Phil.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. That worked.


----------



## brianleighty (Oct 24, 2014)

It appears they pulled it from the site  When I select Yosemite it says there's nothing available.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Oct 24, 2014)

You need to select Mavericks


----------



## brianleighty (Oct 25, 2014)

Weird. Alright. I'm upgrading next week. I'll try it out then. Thanks.


----------



## Alma (Nov 12, 2014)

I had the same issue with my EOS 40D: Checked firmware version; it was not the latest, so, using an iMAC that isn't running Yosemite, I downloaded eos40d111, and followed directions to update the firmware. Then connected the EOS 40D to the macbookpro running Yosemite, and iPhoto recognized the camera immediately. I now have to install and update the Canon Utilities software.


----------

